
Minimalistic Dependency Injection for ES5/ES6/ES7 - vhpoet
https://github.com/justmoon/constitute
======
hamburglar
I don't understand the aversion to the "annoying glue code" (which is
perfectly straightforward and readable, and in my experience, you don't end up
writing _that_ much of it), and I definitely don't understand the desire to
replace it with a ball of magic.

~~~
voaie
You are right in the simple use cases. And I can see that it makes the
dependency declarations more concentrated for large projects. Every DI
libraries are magical and need us to learn their terminologies. Just see
whether they are efficient and easy to use.

